
Ask HN: New Years Resolutions? - sjs382
Got a resolution you want to share?
======
calvin
Finish a project. It's easy to start a hundred projects, but hard to finish
one.

------
mdolon
Spend more of my time and money on others who need it more. This past year has
been an eye-opener for me when it comes to realizing how much people are
struggling around the globe. Too much of our time now is spent on things we
can't take with us to the grave while those around us continue to suffer.

------
jodrellblank
_or you can allow the goal to inject your present reality with new hope,
enthusiasm, and motivation. Even though it seems like you’re setting goals for
the future, you’re really setting goals for the present. The better you
understand this, the more easily and enjoyably you’ll achieve your goals._ \-
[http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/08/how-to-set-goals-
yo...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/08/how-to-set-goals-you-will-
actually-achieve/)

Alternatively, any of you setting 30 day trials for January 09? -
[http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2007/12/start-the-new-
year-...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2007/12/start-the-new-year-
with-a-30-day-trial/)

------
mattchew
Yes, a meta-resolution. When I want to get something done, I will break up the
project into specific tasks that can be done in less than one day, and then
make a written commitment about when I will finish that task.

If it's a big project, I can start by breaking off the early steps without
figuring out all the steps at once.

The idea is to make myself take actual actions, no matter how paltry, rather
than staying stuck in daydream mode.

My first actual resolution: create a text file on my desktop to store this
list of to-dos, until I decide on a better approach. Due: 2008-12-31 13:15.
Done!

------
gaius
Not really New Year's resolutions, but I am committed to 100 pressups by end
of March and a Marathon in May. Both of these will take me at 33 to fitter
than I was when I was an 18-year-old lifeguard.

~~~
qw
The best thing about that resolution is that you have a way out. If you don't
manage it, you could always just do a pressup a day to reach your goal of 100
;-)

------
sjs382
My resolutions:

Start an OSS project. Learn and use a new programming language in a project.
Keep up my current pace at the gym. Write more.

No specific metrics and nothing too ambitious, I guess. :)

------
viggity
take one week off work every 3 months. I've taken a total of 13 days off in
the last 3 years working 40 hours/week as a consultant and 15/week on my own
stuff. I'm burnt out and my productivity has gone straight down the crapper

------
GrandMasterBirt
Never made resolutions. If I want to do something I just do it. If it don't I
don't. If I want to improve myself I just tell people what I am trying to do
and ask them to ensure I don't stray. Otherwise I always felt it is deceiving
myself that I will miraculously change myself somehow.

------
comster
Def working more on my own or oss projects... but gotta shamelessly plug our
startup - <http://www.ichange.com> to help you change yourself with reminders
and accountability from the community.

